# Derry interactive workshop - 12th Feb



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Think Positive series of fertility workshops are continuing in Derry.

The next workshop in the Think Positive series is "Depression Awareness". Dr Paula McFadden is a previous patient who went through the realms of infertility. Paula has developed an excellent interactive presentation which will challenge you all on your resilience. Coping methods are also fully explained and some group work will help bring this out. Tea, coffee and scones will be provided. Hoping you will come along and please spread the word. Please send me a text with your name or email [email protected]

Best for now 

Sharon Davidson
Text 07837 987562


----------

